# New to the morel hunt!



## hunttip (May 2, 2013)

Going out today, still kinda new to this but loving it! I'm in the Jackson Mo. Area need a spot


----------



## vibrantenergies (Apr 14, 2013)

Are you still finding fresh ones down there? It's pretty late!


----------



## hunttip (May 2, 2013)

Didn't find any yesterday... Way too hot! So you think it might be too late to find any?


----------



## wizstars (May 8, 2013)

Try Monkey Mountain Park, the northwest corner off of old 40 Hwy!


----------



## wizstars (May 8, 2013)

no--season's just getting started, due to the weird spring we've had! A buddy of mine found a big bag-ful Monday! (Course, he won't tell me where! some friend, huh? ) :-?


----------

